# KY soda/mineral water bottle additions



## sparrow75 (Mar 27, 2016)

Added 3 KY bottles to my collection yesterday.  These are in "as dug" condition and were dug in Louisville back in the 70'S or so.  The Bakers and G are iron pontil.


----------



## CreekWalker (Mar 27, 2016)

That's a great group of southern sodas! Conqrats.


----------



## jblaylock (Mar 28, 2016)

Wow, those are awesome.


----------



## iggyworf (Mar 28, 2016)

Yes, very nice bottles!


----------



## sparrow75 (Mar 28, 2016)

jblaylock said:


> Wow, those are awesome.



The bottle on far right is Jennerich & Epping, which from my notes is H. Epping, 1871-1872.  Do you know if H. Epping was kin to John G. Epping?


----------



## jblaylock (Mar 28, 2016)

sparrow75 said:


> The bottle on far right is Jennerich & Epping, which from my notes is H. Epping, 1871-1872.  Do you know if H. Epping was kin to John G. Epping?


Omg, Yes. Read along

https://www.antique-bottles.net/showthread.php?t=674826

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sparrow75 (Mar 28, 2016)

jblaylock said:


> Omg, Yes. Read along
> 
> https://www.antique-bottles.net/showthread.php?t=674826
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk



Here's what I have for Epping bottling dates (not my research).


----------

